# Charnwood reptile and exotics meet



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

Went to the first one the other week and it was a great night with a great bunch of like minded people. :2thumb:


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

Just a reminder as the date is nearly here 

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------

